
America refused me entry today - secfirstmd
https://www.facebook.com/FatimaWatsonAhmed/posts/10100104954677154
======
gamechangr
This is clickbait....

The author talks about himself in third person...

Not allowed to enter the US...que the racist undertones - "He tells me I need
a visa to enter the U.S."

Is it fair to think that everyone who wants to enter without a visa is being
discriminated against? I don't think it is.

You made it the last 4 times, maybe you should get a visa?

~~~
secfirstmd
They did, they had an ESTA authorization already.

